# Motorhome parking near parrenporth beach Newquay



## philanddebbie (Aug 4, 2011)

We are visiting friends who live near Porth beach Newquay they don't have a drive big enough to park our motorhome and not a lot of room in road. Does anyone know a safe place to park the van for a few days ? Probably stay with them so didn't want to pay out for the campsite.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I live at Newquay and know Porth Beach area well. 
(Your title though says Parrenporth Beach, a mistake I guess)
I can,t think of anywhere free that you could park safely. There are not many roads on which you could park.
The only thing I can think of is that at the bottom of the hill right opposite the beach is Porth Beach Tourist park. That is a commercial site and would charge the normal rates. However to get to the site you go through a large car park which is quiet at this time of year and whilst they may charge it would be cheaper than staying on the site proper. The car park and the site are all owned by the same people .
The owners are friends of mine so I could make enquiries on your behalf if you wish. If I think of anywhere that would be free I will let you know. If you want to tell me the name of the road of your friends I could let you know how far it is from them
Dave


----------



## philanddebbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi dave 
I did make a mistake in the title ( new to this forum thing) can't figure out how to amend it. They live in porth bean road. Thanks Debbie


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Porth Bean Road is not too far from the bottom of the hill that I describe. It is a bit steep to walk back up the hill though. Walking distance though.
If you look on the Porth Beach Tourist park website you will see a map which will show you the site in relation to Porth Bean Road.
The car park is far enough from town and I would not have thought there would be any problems (Nothing guaranteed though) The manager who works for my friends does however live right at the entrance to the car park.
Again if you want me to find out what the charge would be in the car park for a few days let me know and I will check. Also roughly when.
Dave

PS I,m sure your friends will tell you about the car park and distance etc. I f you do look at the site the manager lives in the building marked reception in the car park


----------



## philanddebbie (Aug 4, 2011)

I will have a look on map. If you could ask your friend it would be much appreciated. If we get there and it doesn't feel right we will move to the campsite! We need to have more motorhome aires like the rest of Europe. Thanks in advance dave 
Debbie


----------



## philanddebbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry dave forgot to say it would be next week prob Monday to Wednesday


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

OK leave it with me and I will check in the morning. The site is quite expensive I think but is barrier controlled etc. Will check car park charges for every 24 hour period.
Watch this space tomorrow.
Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have checked as promised and have details for you if you are still interested.
Some details regarding who you should see when if you go there etc I will send by PM if requested
The site itself has spaces but as I said I think they are not the cheapest of sites.
You can stay park in the car park and although parking officially finishes at 9pm they have agreed that you will be able to stay once I have given you the information needed. You will also need to refer to my name which again I can send in a PM if you want.
The manager has come up with a parking figure for each 24 hours which did,nt seem too bad to me. Its not the normal hourly rates etc.
To get into the car park you have to go through a booth with a height restriction of 3.3 Metres. There is a security guard in the booth overnight but he does go out from time to time to walk around the car park and site generally. You could park anywhere you like in the car park including close to the wardens house/reception if you wanted.
Anyway let me know if you want anymore details but I am away myself tomorrow morning so you would need to let me know today.
Thanks , Dave


----------

